# listen to my iPod in public



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

I have no problem listening to my iPod while wandering around aimlessly, but whenever I'm on the subway I either have to have it on so low I can't hear it or not have it on at all. This sucks.

Any ideas? Also I've started having anxiety attacks because there are too many ****ing people all around me. And they WON'T LEAVE. God I hate everyone.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I turn my music really low because I'm always paranoid people can hear it. I can't stop. Wish I could help.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Why do you have it on low? Is it so others can't hear it? 

You could use noise canceling headphones... they remove most of the external noise so you can hear your music on a low volume even when on a train.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I have same problem too on rail train. I think coldmorning's idea of noise cancelling earphones would be the best idea.

- Gerard


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

coldmorning said:


> Why do you have it on low? Is it so others can't hear it?
> 
> You could use noise canceling headphones... they remove most of the external noise so you can hear your music on a low volume even when on a train.


Yeah I'm always paranoid b/c I know I really hate it when I can hear other people's music playing. And I'm sure people would not enjoy listening to all the weird music that I like. :lol

I was thinking of getting noise-cancelling headphones actually, but then I feel guilty because my other headphones work and I shouldn't spend money when I have something that works. Actually they're kind of messed up lol...they're too large for my ears and the rubber part around the outside peeled off, but they still play music. Some of my friends have them though, and they seem to work pretty well. Also you don't have to press the headphone into your ear in order to hear anything.

Also my goal failed because there weren't as many people on the train as usual this morning! rrgh


----------



## Cornish_Guilt (Aug 18, 2008)

I used to have this problem, especially when I was in confined spaces with others. I was afraid that people would not enjoy hearing my music, as well as dislike my music taste.

However, I have since realised that everybody has different music tastes and that most people dont actually care. I also realised that the music can only really be heard if you have the volume on max, and even then most of the time it is difficult to work out what your listening to. I personally am now proud of my own music taste and actually want people to hear what im listening to. 

Perhaps sign on to a music site like last.fm. You'll see that actually a lot of people will enjoy the same music you do.


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

I do have a last.fm account, but NOT a lot of people listen to the same music that I do. Unfortunately. :no


----------

